# a flooring question



## msjhord (Jan 20, 2017)

What do you call the piece of (usually) metal, wood, or other material, usually placed in a doorway that covers the gap where the floor in one room stops and the floor in another begins.  For example, my house, the bedrooms are carpeted while the rest is hardwood.  In the doorways leading to the bedrooms, there is piece of hardwood -- trimmed to fit -- and nailed down to cover the gap where the hardwood ends and the carpet begins.  I just want to know what piece of hardwood is technically called in that situation.  Thanks!


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 20, 2017)

I t_hink.... _that they are called Transition strips.


----------



## msjhord (Jan 20, 2017)

A friend, who's pretty well-versed in architectural stuff, said the same thing but he seemed unsure.  Just asking because I'm working on a scene where my protagonist stops cold and the heel of her boot catches on it.  I just wanted to know what it was technically called so I didn't just right, "that thing nailed to the floor that separated the hardwood of the hallway from the kitchen's tile."

thanks!


----------



## escorial (Jan 20, 2017)

threshold strips


----------



## msjhord (Jan 20, 2017)

Here in the States, based on my own research, transition strips seems to be it.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2017)

msjhord said:


> Here in the States, based on my own research, transition strips seems to be it.  Thanks for the input!



I think that is the case. The term is quite descriptive and will be understood regardless.:eagerness:


----------



## msjhord (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks, Dude.

Is it just me or have you been keeping yourself scarce lately?  Haven't seen your handsome face about lately.


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Jan 20, 2017)

As someone who has installed many, they're mostly called both threshold or transition strips—but also carpet molding, reducer molding, carper gripper, and where the floor is at the same level on both sides, a T-Molding.

In general, they're hard to trip on, though because the people who make and sell them want to avoid lawsuits. The carpet gripper and reducer molding are probably the one most likely to trip someone because they have the steepest rise. And since no one will, know what you mean if you say carpet gripper, and reducer molding is the most self-explanatory, I'd go to that.


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2017)

True enough. I seem to have a natural tendency to bite off more than I can chew but I plan to get home internet at the end of the month which should free up a lot of personal time.:thumbr:


----------



## msjhord (Jan 21, 2017)

I probably wouldn't have home internet if it wasn't part of my rent.  I also get it at my work, so I can use it on breaks and my lunch, which is nice.  Though the work internet makes video play a little iffy.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 21, 2017)

In the hardwood floor business, if it was wood we called it a threshold. If it was metal or plastic we often called it a something-or-other molding instead. (Oregon) Of course threshold has a lot of meanings.


----------



## msjhord (Jan 21, 2017)

This would be the transition from a hardwood floor (think old, because it's an older house that hasn't undergone a rehab) to a kitchen tile floor.  On all the home improvement retail websites, they refer to them as transitions.  Probably one of those things I'll just have to go with my gut on, huh?


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2017)

According to Google 'threshold' is the proper term. This is likely a case where there is more than one appropriate term.




a strip of wood, metal, or stone forming the bottom of a doorway and crossed in entering a house or room.

synonyms:doorstep, doorway, entrance, entry, door, gate, gateway, portal, doorsill


----------



## msjhord (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification, Blade.


----------

